# Sunken in sides?



## Kimberly (Mar 13, 2014)

I'm not sure if this is a real issue, or if I'm just worried, but my azureus seems to have exceedingly sunken in sides, yet a round belly. I saw him earlier and he had his hind legs up towards his back more than usual, and every now and then would rub his belly, or he would twitch in a way that almost looks like gagging, I guess is how I would explain it. I don't know if these are signs of anything, but if it does I guess I need to know what to do about it.


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

What you described sounds like normal shedding behavior.

-how often do you feed?


----------



## Kimberly (Mar 13, 2014)

jdooley195 said:


> What you described sounds like normal shedding behavior.
> 
> -how often do you feed?


oh wow they shed? I was feeding him maybe 10-20 flies every 2 days, but after I saw him looking "skinny" I went to 12 or so every day (which has only been maybe the last 3 days), then yesterday I finally got my calcium plus so I dusted yesterday, then saw the behavior.


----------



## deadsea60 (Sep 15, 2012)

The dusting is the most important thing as that is what gives the food all of its nutrients, I dust at least 4 times a week. Feed everyday in my opinion and just work out how much he will eat in one day and feed to that approximation.


----------



## Kimberly (Mar 13, 2014)

So the slender sides are due to underfeeding, and the behavior is from shedding?


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Is this frog housed alone? If not, I'd pull it out and feed it heavily for a bit and see what happens. If it plumps up it is most likely getting bullied by tankmates. If not, a fecal would be a good idea.


----------



## Kimberly (Mar 13, 2014)

Nope sadly he's housed alone. But today, I went to watch him for a while to see if anything changed, and he has plumped up. Only thing I did differently was I misted the tank last night for the plants sake, I thought if the humidity was high enough I didn't need to mist (went maybe a week without misting, humidity lingered between 70 and 90 most of the time.). Only other thing was the dusted flies, which I think he enjoys more because he can see them better, because he was definitely going to town!


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

Good to hear. Yeah, I'd feed 20 plus flies daily for a frog of that size. A small piece (1/2") of peeled banana will attract fruitflies to it, and allow the frog an easy food source.

When you feed though, make sure you don't feed too close to the frog and allow flies to crawl on him and stress him out.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Your frog is fine and beautiful.


----------

